# CP343-1 Lean mit Modbus/TCP



## lubof (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe jetzt schon einiges hier zu meinem Problem gelesn, bin aber noch nicht so richtig schlau daraus geworden...

und zwar habe ich eine CPU315-2DP mit einer CP343-1 Lean zur Kommunikation mit einem PC über Ethernet geplant. nun soll aber noch ein Siemens Sentron PAC3200 hinzugefügt werden. und so wie ich das Verstanden habe kann ich diesen ja mit Modbus/TCP auslesen und mir so das Profibus-Modul sparen. jetzt ist die Frage: Funktioniert das mit nur einer CP überhaupt? und wenn ja wie stelle ich das am besten an?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

was hälst Du von einem Gateway, daß mit Step7 programmiert wird und
standartmäßig Modbus spricht ?
Ankopplung an S7 über RFC 1006 oder Profibus.

Meld Dich einfach per PN bei mir.

Ing Lupo


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Oktober 2011)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> was hälst Du von einem Gateway, daß mit Step7 programmiert wird und
> standartmäßig Modbus spricht ?
> Ankopplung an S7 über RFC 1006 oder Profibus.
> 
> Meld Dich einfach per PN bei mir.



Was hälst du davon deine Lösung hier im Forum zu präsentieren? Denn das ist doch eigentlich der Sinn des Ganzen hier.
Am Besten setzt du auch mal einen Link auf deine Webseite, damit man mal sehen kann für wen du hier unterschwellig Werbung machst.


----------



## Lars Weiß (30 Oktober 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was hälst du davon deine Lösung hier im Forum zu präsentieren? Denn das ist doch eigentlich der Sinn des Ganzen hier.
> Am Besten setzt du auch mal einen Link auf deine Webseite, damit man mal sehen kann für wen du hier unterschwellig Werbung machst.



Hat er schon mal getan, hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=354784&postcount=5


Aber ist schon irgendwie nervig, einmal in Werbung und Produktneuheiten und dann sollte es doch gut sein.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Oktober 2011)

Ich habe absolut nichts Produktlösungen die von Herstellern hier angepriesen werden. Bei Deltalogic finde ich die Beiträge immer OK, vor allem ist da auch meistens ein Weblink zum Produkt mit bei.
Bei Lupo nervt diese Geheimniskrämerei à la Schlemihl aus der Sesamstraße "psst, ich habe da was passendes, Rest per PN".


----------



## lubof (30 Oktober 2011)

@lupo: hört sich zwar interessant an, aber ich möchte nur wissen ob es möglich ist per modbus/tcp und gleichzeitig ethernet von einer CP343-1 lean zu kommunizieren... weil ich mir so das Profibusmodul für den Sentron sparen kann und keine zusätzliche Hardware brauche. ansonsten würde ich mir einfach das DP-Modul für den PAC3200 bestellen. kostet ja auch nicht die welt...


----------



## Lars Weiß (30 Oktober 2011)

lubof schrieb:


> @lupo: hört sich zwar interessant an, aber ich möchte nur wissen ob es möglich ist per modbus/tcp und gleichzeitig ethernet von einer CP343-1 lean zu kommunizieren... weil ich mir so das Profibusmodul für den Sentron sparen kann und keine zusätzliche Hardware brauche. ansonsten würde ich mir einfach das DP-Modul für den PAC3200 bestellen. kostet ja auch nicht die welt...



Selbstverständlich. Du kannst mehrere TCP-Verbindungen gleichzeitig bedienen.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

der 343-1 lean kann nur 4 Verbindungen
halten.

Man muß prüfen wieviel Resourcen man
pro Pac 3200 braucht.

Im übrigen möchte ich die anderen 
bitten sich im Sinne einer sachlich
offenen Diskussion mit Polemik zurückzuhalten.
Jeder hier äußert sich aus seinem Erfahrungsschatz
über von Ihm eingesetzt Hardware. 
Der krampfhafte Versuch jedem nur
werbeinteressen zu unterstellen ist
Gift für ein offenes Forum.

Ing Lupo


----------



## lubof (30 Oktober 2011)

ich habe das mit der modbusverbindung noch nie gemacht. kann mir da jemand ein paar tipps geben zum vorgehen???


----------



## Ing_Lupo (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

im Modbus Master werden Register
definiert die als Austausch - Datenbereich
dienen.  

Jetzt braucht man die SS Beschreibung
des pac 3200 wo welche Messwerte
liegen. Diese findet man dann im
definierten DB wieder.

Ich schau morgen mal in der Bescreibung
nach.   


Ing Lupo


----------



## Blockmove (30 Oktober 2011)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Im übrigen möchte ich die anderen
> bitten sich im Sinne einer sachlich
> offenen Diskussion mit Polemik zurückzuhalten.
> Jeder hier äußert sich aus seinem Erfahrungsschatz
> ...



Ich sehe hier keine Polemik.
Schreib doch ganz einfach offen hin, dass INSEVIS hier ein intzeressantes Produkt hat und setz einen Link dazu. Ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht dazu ist auch gern gesehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Oktober 2011)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> der 343-1 lean kann nur 4 Verbindungen
> halten.
> 
> Man muß prüfen wieviel Resourcen man
> pro Pac 3200 braucht.


Ein Lean CP kann insgesamt 8 (TCP/UDP) Verbindungen.
Und ob er eine Verbindung zum PAC3200 aufbaut um damit direkt über Modbus zu kommunizieren, oder ob einer eine Verbindung zu deinem Gateway über RFC1006 aufbaut macht doch keinen Unterschied. Beides kostet eine Verbindung auf dem CP.
Das würde also erst im Bezug auf die Verbindungsanzahl sinnvoll sein, wenn er mehrere Modbus-Geräte abfragen will, und das Gateway dann als Datensammler fungiert.
Profibus will er anscheinend nicht, außerdem ist das Profibusmodul für das PAC günstiger als dein Gateway.

Wie viele Modbus Clients kann euer Gateway denn anbinden?

Es ist ja immer noch unklar welches Gerät aus eurem Produktportfolio du ihm per PN empfehlen wolltest.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

man kann dafür ein vgate von visam einsetzen
oder irgend eine CPU von Insevis.

Beim Vgate rangiert man über VB Script.

Im letzteren Fall unterstützt die Cpu
die Modbus Komandos 1..6, 15 und 16
ohne fb Aufruf . Die Daten werden
vom BS auf die angegebenen Operanden
gemappt. 

Ing Lupo


----------



## Lars Weiß (30 Oktober 2011)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> man kann dafür ein vgate von visam einsetzen
> oder irgend eine CPU von Insevis.
> ...


----------



## Ing_Lupo (30 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

je nach Vorliebe kann man auch 
ein unigate von Deutschmann
einsetzen.
Ist doch immer die Frage welche
Erfahrung der Programierer hat.

Ing Lupo


----------



## lubof (30 Oktober 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Profibus will er anscheinend nicht,


was heißt profibus will ich nicht? wenn ich das mit über die CP machen kannwarum soll ich mir dann ein profibusmodul kaufen?


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> außerdem ist das Profibusmodul für das PAC günstiger als dein Gateway.


 natürlich ist das gateway eine schöne lösung. aber anhand meiner hardware ist es doch sinnvoller das profibusmodul zu kaufen...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Oktober 2011)

lubof schrieb:


> was heißt profibus will ich nicht? wenn ich das mit über die CP machen kannwarum soll ich mir dann ein profibusmodul kaufen?



Ich würde es ja auch über den CP machen.
Einen Tag Entwicklungsarbeit für einen einfachen Modbus-TCP Baustein. Vorteile: a) du hast was gelernt dabei b) wenn in einem späteren Projekt wieder Modbus angebunden werden soll, ziehst du einfach den Baustein aus der Schublade.
Ich habe sowas bisher nur für die PN-CPUs programmiert. Mit einem CP wird das noch etwas einfacher, weil der TCP Verbindungsauf-/abbau vom CP übernommen wird.
Ich glaube der Lars Weiß hat hier man ein Modbus-Beispiel für die PN CPUs gepostet. Das meiste kannst du dir daraus abschauen. Ein Modbus-TCP-Client ist nicht sonderlich aufwändig.

Wenn du nicht selber programmieren willst, kannst du immer noch die Modbus-Bausteine von Siemens käuflich erwerben (glaub aber die sind nicht ganz billig). Immer noch besser als ein zusätzliches Gerät einzubauen, in das man sich auch erstmal einarbeiten muss.


----------



## Lars Weiß (30 Oktober 2011)

für PN-CPU´s hab ich mal was in SCL gepostet ...


----------



## Rudi (30 Oktober 2011)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> der 343-1 lean kann nur 4 Verbindungen
> halten.
> ...



Aber ein dickes Fell sollte man schon haben hier im Forum. Da bekommt jeder mal vorbeugend eins auf die Mütze


----------



## lubof (31 Oktober 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> für PN-CPU´s hab ich mal was in SCL gepostet ...


kannst du mir dazu bitte einen link posten? ich finds irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Lars Weiß (31 Oktober 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=291106&postcount=2


----------



## lubof (1 November 2011)

danke für den link. soweit hab ichs verstanden. aber für was genau ist ist an der schnittstelle des fb100 das ID, und DEF_ID zuständig? bin nicht sehr versiert in scl-programmierung...


----------



## lubof (1 November 2011)

ach ja und würde das dann auch einfach mit der CP so funktionieren, oder müsste ich da noch etwas ändern?


----------



## Elektro-Fuzzy (25 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich wollte bei Dir nachfragen, inwieweit Du die Kommunikation schon fertig hast. Ich muss nämlich genau dasselbe programmieren. Kann man vor Dir eventuell die Software bekommen?

mfg
Elektro-Fuzzy


----------



## RONIN (25 Oktober 2014)

*[EDIT] *Hoppla, das is ja ein URALT-Beitrag... war ja klar... :sm25:
Naja, ich lass es trotzdem stehen..*[/EDIT]*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Die Nachfrage nach diesen Bausteinen sieht man hier oft, schon wegen der Sentron PAC.
Mittlerweile gibt's von BigS schon sogar einiges.
Da müsste für jeden was dabei sein... Ich mach mal ne Linksammlung.

Selber ausprobiert hab ich noch nicht, ich kann also nicht sagen ob die Beispiele gut sind.

*Siehe: Support: SIMATIC Modbus/TCP Da gibt es:*
Handbücher/BA SIMATIC Modbus/TCP Anbindung Sentron PAC 3200/4200 an eine SIMATIC PN-CPU
Handbücher/BA SIMATIC Modbus/TCP Redundante Kommunikation über CP443-1 in H-Systemen
Handbücher/BA SIMATIC Modbus/TCP Redundante Kommunikation über die integrierte PN-Schnittstelle der H-CPUen
Handbücher/BA SIMATIC Modbus/TCP Kommunikation über die integrierte PN-Schnittstelle der CPU
Downloads Baustein-Bibliothek für Modbus/TCP-Kommunikation über die integrierte PN-Schnittstelle einer SIMATIC-CPU 2014-10-07 
Downloads Baustein-Bibliothek für Modbus/TCP-Kommunikation über CP343-1 oder CP443-1 2014-10-07 
Downloads Baustein-Bibliothek für eine redundante Modbus/TCP-Kommunikation über CP443-1 oder CP343-1 2014-10-07 
*Downloads Baustein-Bibliothek zum Auslesen von Werten aus PAC3200/4200-Geräten über Modbus/TCP 2014-10-07 *
Downloads Baustein-Bibliothek für eine redundante Modbus/TCP-Kommunikation über die integrierte PN-Schnittstelle einer SIMATIC H-CPU Handbücher/BA,konfigurierbar SIMATIC Modbus/TCP-Kommunikation über CP 343-1 und CP 443-1

Für den Lean gibt's so weit ich weiß nichts, aber vielleicht hilft das Beispiel für den CP 343-1.

des weiteren gäbe es:
Wizard zur Erstellung der Verbindungsdaten für die Modbus/TCP-Kommunikation über CP 343-1/CP 443-1 (Modbus/TCP CP Wizard )
Wizard for creating connection data for Modbus/TCP communication for reading of values from PAC devices with help of PN-CPUs (Modbus/TCP PAC Wizard )

Hier noch weitere Sonderfälle mit PTP-Komm-Modulen etc. (nur für TIA)
Programmbeispiel MODBUS Master (Standardbausteine) zXX21_04_PtP_Com_MODMA.zip für TIA Portal V 11.0 + SP 2
Programmbeispiel MODBUS Slave (Standardbausteine) zXX21_05_PtP_Com_MODSL.zip für TIA Portal V 11.0 + SP 2
Programmbeispiel ET200S 1SI MODBUS zXX21_11_1SI_MODBUS.zip für TIA Portal V 11.0 + SP 2


----------



## Elektro-Fuzzy (25 Oktober 2014)

Hallo RONIN,

leider hilft mir das nicht weiter. Ich habe leider keine PN-CPU sondern nur eine CP. Dies könnte eine CP343-1 oder eine CP343-Lean sein. Je nachdem, was ich da einsetzen muss. Leider habe ich aber keinen Baustein, der das ModBus-Protokoll kann. Bei dem CP434-Lean muss man diesen bei Siemens teuer einkaufen. Gibt's da keine andere Lösung?

Gruß
Elektro-Fuzzy


----------



## uncle_tom (26 Oktober 2014)

Elektro-Fuzzy schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt's da keine andere Lösung?
> ...



Es gibt prinzipiell 3 Lösungen:

1. Die fertigen Bausteine von Siemens teuer kaufen.
2. Sich etwas mit der Materie beschäftigen, und das Protokoll selber umsetzen.
3. Ein externes Gateway verwenden - z.B. http://www.anybus.de/products/abx_mtcp_overview.shtml

Das Modbus TCP Protokoll ist a) kein Geheimniss und b) nicht sonderlich schwer.
Es setzt auf eine Standard TCP-Verbindung auf, die jeder Simatic Ethernet CP bzw. jede PN-CPU unterstützt.
Dabei wird jeweils die Send-/Receive Schnittstelle verwendet.

Bei der PN-CPU wird die Verbindung erst zur Laufzeit über die T-Bausteine aufgebaut, während die Verbindung beim CP über Netpro projektiert wird.
Bei der PN-CPU werden dann zur Laufzeit die Send-/Receive Bausteine TSend und TReceive eingesetzt, während beim CP die AG_SEND, AG_RECV Bausteine verwendet werden.

Du könntest jetzt z.B. das Beispiel der PN-CPU von Lars Weiß umschreiben auf CP-Einsatz.

Wenn du beispielsweise lediglich mit 1 Auftrag eine bestimmte Anzahl von Registern auslesen möchtest, und dies somit immer wieder der gleiche Auftrag ist, dann ist das eigentlich relativ simpel.
Bei Modbus-TCP gibt´s auch keinen CRC-Check - ist also noch einfacher als serieller Modbus.
Du baust dir den Modbus-Auftrag in einer DB-Struktur zusammen, und schickst dann zyklisch diese Byte-Folge über den Send-Baustein ab.
Der Modbus-Server sollte dann eine Antwort schicken, die du über den Receive-Baustein empfängst, und ebenfalls in einem DB ablegst. Aus diesem Empfangsfach kannst du dann die Registerwerte abholen.


----------

